# Graphic Novel



## Ba Matte (5 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente le Graphic Novel si stanno affermando sempre di più come una nuova pelle della Letteratura, basti pensare che per il Premio Strega quest'anno è stato preso in cosiderazione "Dimentica il mio Nome" di Zerocalcare e l'anno prima "Una storia" di Gipi e al festival di Cannes nel 2013 vince "La vita di Adele" film ispirato ad una graphic novel.
Quali sono i vostri autori preferiti? le vostra graphic preferite?
Il mio autore preferito è Frank Miller, sarà un fascista sarà partito per la tangente ma i monologhi di "Sin City" e il taglio cinematografico che dà all'opera mi fanno impazzire cosi come con Batman, 300 ecc


----------



## raducioiu (5 Settembre 2015)

> le vostra graphic preferite?


Maus
Watchmen
V per Vendetta
Il ritorno del Cavaliere Oscuro


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Niente è al livello di V per Vendetta.


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> Finalmente le Graphic Novel si stanno affermando sempre di più come una nuova pelle della Letteratura, basti pensare che per il Premio Strega quest'anno è stato preso in cosiderazione "Dimentica il mio Nome" di Zerocalcare e l'anno prima "Una storia" di Gipi e al festival di Cannes nel 2013 vince "La vita di Adele" film ispirato ad una graphic novel.
> Quali sono i vostri autori preferiti? le vostra graphic preferite?
> Il mio autore preferito è Frank Miller, sarà un fascista sarà partito per la tangente ma i monologhi di "Sin City" e il taglio cinematografico che dà all'opera mi fanno impazzire cosi come con Batman, 300 ecc



Non conosco le vicende di Miller. Perché "fascista"?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Niente è al livello di V per Vendetta.



Ma la storia è come per quella del film ? Perchè in caso contrario quanto meno ci penso (anche se Watchmen è in questa situazione da un anno).


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Niente è al livello di V per Vendetta.


Meraviglioso, ma di Alan Moore preferisco Watchmen e sono in attesa di procurarmi From Hell.
Sempre di Moore ho amato The Killing Joke (una storia sul Joker e Batman).

Un autore che mi piace moltissimo è Darwyn Cooke. L'ho scoperto con gli albi dedicati ai Minutemen nella serie Before Watchmen, e adesso sto leggendo La Nuova Frontiera. Molto bello.

Poi non si può non menzionare Maus, forse IL capolavoro del graphic novel.

Gipi mi piace, ho letto "Appunti per una storia di guerra" che mi è piaciuto. Ho a casa, ancora da leggere, "Una storia".

E poi devo leggere "Strangers in Paradise".


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma la storia è come per quella del film ? Perchè in caso contrario quanto meno ci penso (anche se Watchmen è in questa situazione da un anno).



Differisce in alcune cose. Non posso dire altro altrimenti faccio Spoiler. Però si dice che nella novella ci siano tracce che fanno intendere quale personaggio si celi dietro la maschera di V.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso, ma di Alan Moore preferisco Watchmen e sono in attesa di procurarmi From Hell.
> Sempre di Moore ho amato The Killing Joke (una storia sul Joker e Batman).
> 
> Un autore che mi piace moltissimo è Darwyn Cooke. L'ho scoperto con gli albi dedicati ai Minutemen nella serie Before Watchmen, e adesso sto leggendo La Nuova Frontiera. Molto bello.
> ...



Citi capolavori, è ovvio. Però la mia preferenza è dovuta maggiormente ad un fattore affettivo, se così vogliamo dire. E' il capolavoro che più mi ha ispirato in tutte le sue forme. Avrete notato da mesi quanto io supporti tale opera


----------



## prebozzio (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Differisce in alcune cose. Non posso dire altro altrimenti faccio Spoiler. Però si dice che nella novella ci siano tracce che fanno intendere quale personaggio si celi dietro la maschera di V.
> 
> Citi capolavori, è ovvio. Però la mia preferenza è dovuta maggiormente ad un fattore affettivo, se così vogliamo dire. E' il capolavoro che più mi ha ispirato in tutte le sue forme. Avrete notato da mesi quanto io supporti tale opera


Io AMO V per Vendetta, ti basti sapere che ai miei studenti ho mostrato il film per poi discutere di totalitarismi, politica, etica, responsabilità individuale nel prendere scelte... e il graphic novel per riflettere sui processi coinvolti nella trasposizione cinematografica dalla carta alla pellicola.

Tra i due preferisco di gran lunga l'originale di Moore per tanti motivi: l'ambientazione nel passato, i colori, un totalitarismo più simile a quelli realmente esistiti e un V ancora più ideale. Le tavole sono meravigliose. La parte dedicata alla "formazione" della protagonista femminile mi ha impressionato. E poi il finale mi ha convinto di più.

Viva V per Vendetta!

Ma non toccatemi Watchmen: _Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?_, la frase originale di Giovenale nelle sue Satire da cui è stato ricavato il motto _Who watches the watchmen?_, è il mio prossimo tatuaggio tanto la sento mia


----------



## Ba Matte (7 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non conosco le vicende di Miller. Perché "fascista"?



Spresso le opere di Miller sono state accusate di fascismo soprattutto "300".


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io AMO V per Vendetta, ti basti sapere che ai miei studenti ho mostrato il film per poi discutere di totalitarismi, politica, etica, responsabilità individuale nel prendere scelte... e il graphic novel per riflettere sui processi coinvolti nella trasposizione cinematografica dalla carta alla pellicola.
> 
> Tra i due preferisco di gran lunga l'originale di Moore per tanti motivi: l'ambientazione nel passato, i colori, un totalitarismo più simile a quelli realmente esistiti e un V ancora più ideale. Le tavole sono meravigliose. La parte dedicata alla "formazione" della protagonista femminile mi ha impressionato. E poi il finale mi ha convinto di più.
> 
> ...



Se tu lo ami allora non so quale possa essere il mio sentimento. Pur ammettendo la solennità di Watchmen ed altre nobili opere quello che internamente ho trovato in V per Vendetta non l'ho trovato da nessun altra parte. Il messaggio che lascia alla tua anima e alla tua mente è semplice ed ermetico al tempo stesso, ma è un messaggio chiave. Come tu stesso hai detto la responsabilità individuale di prendere delle scelte, ma soprattutto la LIBERTA' con cui si arriva a questa scelta. La dignità e la verginità mentale di ogni essere umano. Parti di te stesso che non devi permettere ti violino. La stessa novella come lo stesso film ti portano ad una scelta. Puoi vedere V come un semplice terrorista, come un eroe o altrettanto come un'idea di fondo, che alla fine è ciò che è veramente. Diciamo che ci sono molte differenze tra la novella e l'adattamento cinematografico, ma a differenza di altre opere il film non è stato uno stupro così devastante. Cambia moltissimo anche l'evoluzione di Evey, che nel film sembra una semplice debole ingenua presa lì a caso con l'incapacità di formulare ragionamenti e scelte in ciò che è giusto e sbagliato. Il personaggio della novella è totalmente differente. Comunque, come avrai capito, V per Vendetta è ormai da tempo parte di me. 

Grandioso, comunque, discutere di certe cose. Quando ti diedi del letterato non sbagliai. Per me è una diceria quella che certe opere e libri non interessino più in favore di hobby più frivoli. La lettura ci porta alla maturazione interiore e allo sviluppo delle idee, della nostra mente. Probabilmente ci fa sentire più vecchi di quel che siamo (24 nel mio caso), però io invece trovo freschezza e gioventù ad ogni riga di pari passo con l'entusiasmo di giungere al messaggio di fondo tra i grovigli di inchiostro. E V per Vendetta ha svolto una parte cruciale in questo processo.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Grandioso, comunque, discutere di certe cose. Quando ti diedi del letterato non sbagliai. Per me è una diceria quella che certe opere e libri non interessino più in favore di hobby più frivoli.* La lettura ci porta alla maturazione interiore e allo sviluppo delle idee, della nostra mente. Probabilmente ci fa sentire più vecchi di quel che siamo (24 nel mio caso), però io invece trovo freschezza e gioventù ad ogni riga di pari passo con l'entusiasmo di giungere al messaggio di fondo tra i grovigli di inchiostro. E V per Vendetta ha svolto una parte cruciale in questo processo.


Non sbagliasti anche perché ho una laurea magistrale con lode in Lingua e Letteratura Italiana, un PhD abbandonato per noia (non sopportavo l'autoreferenzialità degli studi letterari accademici, soprattutto di quelli rinascimentali di cui mi occupavo) e un master in Letteratura per l'Infanzia 
Sboronate a parte, da un anno più o meno ho riscoperto i fumetti e scoperto il graphic novel. Per questo per ora sono in grado di citare solo i capolavori, perché mi sto dedicando (ritagliandogli un po' del poco tempo libero a disposizione) alla lettura di questi per mettermi "in pari". Poi passerò ad altro. Mi sta aiutando molto con il lavoro con gli adolescenti.

La passione insana per la letteratura e la scrittura mi faceva sentire più vecchio quando ero più giovane, ora che ho 30 anni mi sento un giovanotto fresco e pimpante. La lettura rallenta di molto i processi di invecchiamento, le neuroscienze stanno facendo scoperte straordinarie sulla effetti della lettura e l'ascolto di storie sul cervello umano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2015)

Preferiti non credo di averne davvero, c'è un mondo così vasto di opere meritevoli.

L'ultima che ho letto è stata persepolis. Preso in biblioteca tanto per... Sono rimasto veramente sorpreso, mi è piaciuto veramente tanto, storia meravigliosa, disegni semplicissimi, ma in grado di trasmettere espressività ed emozioni assurde. Dal comico, al drammatico ecc...

Di zerocalcare consiglio "un polpo alla gola". Per me è il migliore in assoluto dei suoi albi. Fottutamente epico.Paradossalmente quello meno riuscito è proprio l'ultimo (dimentica il mio nome) che è stato candidato al premio strega. 

Un autore che mi piace poi è Taniguchi. Tante sue opere sono veramente di livello eccelso.


----------

